# un peu de violence dans ce monde de merde



## macinside (4 Octobre 2014)

bonjour,

profitant de mes super pouvoirs je vous propose de bannir tout posteur de ce sujet 

a vos bans !

:love:


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> profitant de mes super pouvoirs je vous propre de bannir tout posteur de ce sujet
> 
> ...


Tiens, c'est l'anniversaire du p'tit. 
Allez, bannis-moi va, si y a que ça pour te faire plaisir.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> je vous propre



Va te faire propre toi même !


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Va te faire propre toi même !



Je me disais aussi... un message de Mackie sans une faute! 
quelqu'un a dû pirater son compte!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Va te faire propre toi même !



Mr Propre ? 

[YOUTUBE]1WQ2rENeAh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2014)

Tire à vue, comme à la grande époque. :love:


----------



## Grug (6 Octobre 2014)

Encore là vous tous ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tire à vue, comme à la grande époque. :love:



[mode voix chevrotante] C'était l'bon temps [/mode voix chevrotante]


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tire à vue, comme à la grande époque. :love:



Tire: du verbe tirer, 2e personne du singulier de l'impératif

Si c'est un ordre, on va s'executer! 
Moi qui pensais que les suisses étaient un peuple sympathique et pacifiste


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Tire: du verbe tirer, 2e personne du singulier de l'impératif
> 
> Si c'est un ordre, on va s'executer!
> Moi qui pensais que les suisses étaient un peuple sympathique et pacifiste



Ouais , faut que je me méfie dans le Jura


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2014)

ban général


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2014)

Saligaud!


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2014)

je vais me faire traiter de modo facho :love:


----------



## Lio70 (6 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tire à vue, comme à la grande époque. :love:


Les femmes et les enfants d'abord ! (là où il y a de la gêne, y'a pas de plaisir). :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2014)

donc toi aussi tu veux un ban ?


----------



## Lio70 (6 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> donc toi aussi tu veux un ban ?


Je propose que tous les bannis se retrouvent au *toubarvert* (ce qui ne nous rajeunira pas) pour y poursuivre leurs méfaits.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2014)

"J'avais promis", tu parles d'un motif !


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> je vais me faire traiter de modo facho :love:


Coquin !


----------



## Grug (7 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> ban général



Crétin !


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> ban général




Yessss!!! Il l'a fait!

Wahou! dans ce monde où les valeurs se perdent, avoir quelqu'un pour qui le respect de la parole donnée signifie encore quelque chose, ça fait plaisir


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2014)

Sale journée hier, il a plu toute la journée... 

Grâce à ce temps pourri, j'ai vachement avancé dans mon boulot. 






JPTK a dit:


> 4 ans que j'avais pas eu le moindre averto, apparemment on ne peut jamais se racheter une conduite ici... je pense avoir largement beaucoup plus aidé et fait rire de personnes que dérangé.



Ya un casier judiciaire à macgé ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ya un casier judiciaire à macgé ?


Vi, sous forme de tableau excel©


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Vi, sous forme de tableau excel©



Ça sent le déterrage


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2014)

donc encore des gens qui veulent des bans :love:


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2014)

T'es encore en rouge ? mais que fait la police !
J'irai bien ouvrir un incident dans 'bugs et dysfonctionnements' mais j'ai peur que ça ne serve pas à grand chose


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Vi, sous forme de tableau excel©



vivi je me souviens très bien de quoi tu parles. 

on est encore bannis ? parce que je l'ai jamais été


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (9 Octobre 2014)

Faut dire que Mackie excelle en rouge...


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

Je trouve que la violence c'est mal et que si l'homme était moins violent, il le serait moins de plus en plus !

Allez ! Faites-vous des bisous !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je trouve que la violence c'est mal et que si l'homme était moins violent, il le serait moins de plus en plus !
> 
> Allez ! Faites-vous des bisous !



C'est ce que je dis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Je trouve que la violence c'est mal et que si l'homme était moins violent, il le serait moins de plus en plus !
> 
> Allez ! Faites-vous des bisous !



C'est cela, oui...


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2014)

ce soir je vous bannis tous


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> C'est cela, oui...



*Va faire des bisous ou j't'en colle une !!!*


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> ce soir je vous bannis tous



Et pour quel motif cette fois ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> ce soir je vous bannis tous



Je sens que je vais épuiser quelques dossiers


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour quel motif cette fois ?!



Pas sûr qu'il ait besoin de motif.

Sinon, je vais lui en fournir un illico :

_*Mackie a un petit zizi,
Mackie a un petit zizi,
Mackie a un petit zizi.*_

Sur ce,


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour quel motif cette fois ?!



Manque de bisous - même sous la contrainte.


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2014)

ban général


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2014)

il y a encore des candidats ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> il y a encore des candidats ?



T'es pas cap


----------



## aCLR (12 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> il y a encore des candidats ?



Est-ce qu'on gagne un truc à la fin ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on gagne un truc à la fin ?



Le droit de rejouer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Le droit de rejouer.



Drôle de jeu


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on gagne un truc à la fin ?



Rien, tu ne peux être dépucelé qu'une fois . En tout cas si un jour Mackie devient président faudra planquer la valise nucléaire parce que je le vois bien venir son ban général...


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es pas cap



done


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (13 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on gagne un truc à la fin ?


Peut-être ça : 







Ou un correcteur orthographique...


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2014)

j'ai pleins d'options sympa pour le ban, on va mettre sur 5 ans


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2014)

5 ans c'est pas assez, 50 c'est mieux

(je pars)


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2014)

A propos de ban, quelqu'un a vu Dos Jones?


----------



## Breizh44 (13 Octobre 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ3EpylEQqc


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2014)

BestMBP a dit:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ3EpylEQqc




[DM]x19ap1[/DM]


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2014)

Y'a quand même du favoritisme !?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2014)

baisse ton futal


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2014)

Tiens, les règles du jeu ont changé?
On ne gagne plus la même chose?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------

En même temps, on est plus dans le thème....


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> baisse ton futal








Et après ?!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2014)

*Mackie aux chiottes!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> *Mackie aux chiottes!*



[YOUTUBE]B9PjBgWOkng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2014)

/back from ban


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Et après ?!



Tu risques de mieux comprendre le titre de ce fil de discussion....


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> *Mackie aux chiottes!*



Je maintiens! 

*WEBO MODO COLABO ET FACHO *


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2014)

*WEBO A UN PETIT ZIZI *


----------



## Breizh44 (15 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> *MOI MACKIE JE SUIS QU'UNE PETITE DEJECTION INSIGNIFIANTE *



Puisque tu le dis, on ne peut que te croire.


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2014)

POOL


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2014)

*MACKIE EST UN GROS MYTHO QUI SE PREND POUR LE DIEU DES FORUMS. EN PLUS, SON AVATAR EST TOUT POURRI.*


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2014)

weboliver a dit:


> je maintiens!
> 
> *webo modo colabo et facho *



*ah ça oui!*


----------



## gKatarn (15 Octobre 2014)

Depuis longtemps on le sait....  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Au fait, c'est qui mackie ?


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> *MACKIE EST UN GROS MYTHO QUI SE PREND POUR LE DIEU DES FORUMS. EN PLUS, SON AVATAR EST TOUT POURRI.*



*mon Tardis va te faire voyager dans l'espace temps du ban *


----------



## aCLR (15 Octobre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Depuis longtemps on le sait....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------
> 
> Au fait, c'est qui mackie ?



Un petit singe à la kikette annelée !



			
				wiki a dit:
			
		

> Le *Maki catta* (Lemur catta, aussi appelé Maki mococo, maki à queue annelée ou encore lémur à queue annelée) est un lémuriforme appartenant à la famille des lémuriens, il est le seul représentant du genre *Lemur*.
> 
> *Description*
> Les lémurs catta sont reconnaissables à leur queue rayée de noirs et blancs. L'animal mesure environ 40 centimètres et pèse 3 à 4 kg
> ...


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2014)

c'est fou le nombre de posteurs maso dans ce sujet :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2014)

*T'aimes ça hein, petite râclure colorée. *


----------



## Breizh44 (15 Octobre 2014)

Aller, une petite dernière dans le calme pour la route.
J'ai encore une longueur d'avance. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas que ça à faire, j'ai un TD de droit constitutionnel à finir.

Mackie, arrête de faire ton mauvais joueur, laisse mes messages !
Sur ce, Mackie, Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs, bonsoir.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Un petit singe à la kikette annelée !



Je connaissais le maki au saumon ou au thon ou le maki corse, mais le maki catta !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au fait, c'est qui mackie ?



Le copain de Kate. À eux deux, ils forment le couple Mackie-Kate.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Octobre 2014)

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Octobre 2014)

On dirait bien que Mackie à abandonné la partie.
C'est un faible.

Quand à moi, je ressuscite dans 6 heures environ


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Octobre 2014)

Et maintenant, ça va chier !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2014)

attends je te rebanni


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Octobre 2014)

Je suis immortel mon lapin.
Tu craquera avant moi.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2014)

moi vu que j'ai mangé un 1 kg de cote de boeuf ce midi, j'ai encore de la place :love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> moi vu que j'ai mangé un 1 kg de cote de boeuf ce midi, j'ai encore de la place :love:


C'est que ça mange un ado !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2014)

mais l'ado ne connait l'astuce du citrate de betaine après


----------



## Breizh44 (18 Octobre 2014)

Bin voila! 
En fait, si on ne le nourri pas, il devient hargneux le Mackie et il vient faire le con sur les forum.


----------



## OlivierMarly (19 Octobre 2014)

ayé, c'est un *Gremlins.*


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2014)

Le temps passe. En décembre, ce sera le 10ème anniversaire de l'AES liégeoise où l'on est venu même de France et de Suisse. Mackie, quand viens-tu dire bonjour ? Il faudrait qu'il y ait encore une AES; et c'est ça le hic...

Les anciens semblent à la retraite et les nouveaux, indifférents. :hein:


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le temps passe. En décembre, ce sera le 10ème anniversaire de l'AES liégeoise où l'on est venu même de France et de Suisse. Mackie, quand viens-tu dire bonjour ? Il faudrait qu'il y ait encore une AES; et c'est ça le hic...
> 
> Les anciens semblent à la retraite et les nouveaux, indifférents. :hein:



Les anciens (du moins certains) observent...


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2014)

tournée de bans comme promis dans le premier message


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> tournée de bans comme promis dans le premier message


Comme proposer pas promiser !?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les anciens (du moins certains) observent...



Un peu comme des voyeurs?


----------



## Breizh44 (19 Octobre 2014)

@aCLR
Compromis, chose due

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

tiens, Mackie commence à faire son politicard:
il fait des promesses dans le vent.


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Un petit singe à la kikette annelée !



J'ai lu une histoire, l'autre soir, qui disait que le dit Catta tenait ses rayures d'une princesse qui avait enfilé ces 15 bagues sur sa queue.je ne raconte pas le pourquoi du comment mais je refuse de croire qu'autant aient pu tenir sur celle du mackie !!   

Je penche plutôt pour un babouin déguisé !! Pour le retour des boules rouges..


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Octobre 2014)

Il est redevenu tout vert...

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2014)

dool a dit:


> COLOR="Silver"]Pour le retour des boules rouges&#8230;..[/COLOR]



Oué. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué. :i: :i: :i:



Hi hi hi :!: :!: :!:


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué. :i: :i: :i:



des blasters rouge pour les troopers


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2014)

Hein ?


----------



## loustic (20 Novembre 2014)

Bah ! Ni ce mensonge
Ni ce fort acide
Qui partout nous ronge
Vont à Macinside

Mais à tout modo
Puant fort lanis
Faisant le gros dos
Qui nous a bannis


----------



## Breizh44 (20 Novembre 2014)

tiens, on autorise les exhumations ici?


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2014)

oui mais simplement pour ceux qui ont des pelles


----------



## Breizh44 (20 Novembre 2014)

il semblerai bien que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec celle du 18 Juin.


----------

